# question about lineage?



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm talking to a dwarf hotot breeder in my city, and she's selling a kit to me when he's ready. She said that the kits are from the Mingus and Percy lines. I don't know anything about dwarf hotot lines. Are these good lines? This is her first Hotot litter, usually she breeds Holland lops.


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2012)

Those are both well known lines. Is this just going to be a pet or do you plan on showing?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 12, 2012)

I just bought my first pair of Hotots at Convention and Patty Percy was recommended to me by a number of friends. I ended up getting my pair from her and am VERY pleased!

However, be careful about buying lines and not the rabbit themselves. Every rabbit should be evaluated for its own individual characteristics. Once a rabbit leaves the barn of a well-known breeder, those breeders are no longer in control of what they're bred to, what the babies are sold as, etc. The name on a pedigree doesn't guarantee quality- the characteristics of the rabbit itself does. If the rabbit is well bred, having that consistent, well-known line behind it is then a benefit because you have the opportunity to reproduce the characteristics of the line with careful breeding.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 12, 2012)

Jbun, I might dabble in a little bit of showing, but mostly I just fell in love with the breed and HAD to have one sooner or later. It's sooner rather than later though because my mom said I could have one as my 'big' Christmas present. This lady is the same woman who bred Snickers, and he's healthy and happy and high quality. I'll definitely evaluate the babies and make sure I'm getting a good bunny, though.


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2012)

Since you want to show, you'lll want to become really familiar with the breed and the type of characteristics that you want in a show rabbit, as well as becoming familiar with things that are disqualifications. You wouldn't want to think you are getting a rabbit to show, and at a show have it disqualified for something. 

I love my hotots and their beautiful eyes! Mine weren't terribly friendly when I first got them but I won them over, and now they are constantly begging for nose rubs


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 12, 2012)

I've seen pictures of both of the parents and both babies, there's no disqualifying marks or anything, but I'm not entirely sure of all of them, I'm still researching. They're a week old today so I have plenty of time to learn as much as I can.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 12, 2012)

Most disqualifications won't be apparent at only a week old. Especially on a marked breed where stray spots may develop later on.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 12, 2012)

Like I said, I'm a novice when it comes to showing.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 13, 2012)

Good Advice given I just wanted to say good luck!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 13, 2012)

12lawliet12Snickers said:


> Like I said, I'm a novice when it comes to showing.



That's why we're offering advice. 

You might consider purchasing the Standard of Perfection booklet from the ARBA's website. This has the standard for each breed inside, broken down by point value, so you can learn more about what to look for in the breeds you're interested in. It also lists specific disqualifications that you can watch for when you to pick out your new bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 13, 2012)

rabbit=OakRidgeRabbits;947809]That's why we're offering advice. 

You might consider purchasing the Standard of Perfection booklet from the ARBA's website. This has the standard for each breed inside, broken down by point value, so you can learn more about what to look for in the breeds you're interested in. It also lists specific disqualifications that you can watch for when you to pick out your new bunny.[/QUOTE]

I found a PDF copy of the dwarf hotot part and I downloaded it. I've been reading up as much as I can, but I don't have a credit card to order the actual book. Do you know of any good websites I could check out? I'm also teaching myself about genetics in case one day I want to breed.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 13, 2012)

You might find my "Dwarf Hotot Photo Essay" helpful. http://midatlanticdwarfhotot.com/articles.html


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the babies and their mama


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 13, 2012)

Also, thanks Pamnock!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Sooo cute!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's the rest of the pictures the breeder sent me. The one of the adult poking his head out of his cage and the one with the red eye glare is the babies' father.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 14, 2012)

Super cute pix! Good luck!


----------



## JBun (Dec 14, 2012)

It's hard to tell, but the mom and dad don't look too bad, ears look decent. The dads eyebands look like they might be pretty nice. Hopefully he passed that on to his babies. I'm no expert though. I think pammock knows alot about hotots. Maybe she'll chime in. 

Of the two babies, the small one on the left could be promising. The one on the right looks pretty big, and if it grows to be over 3 lb. then it can't be shown, so that's something you'll want to keep in mind as it grows older if you still plan on showing your rabbit.

Something that I've found with the different rabbits and babies that I've had, The longer they stay with mom, and the later they are weaned, the better, between 6-8 weeks. There's always the health benefit from nursing from mom longer, plus I've noticed that it also can help behavior wise. They seem to learn better manners from being with mom and siblings longer. I suppose the exception would be if mom isn't people friendly and passes that on to her babies. I would make sure you talk to the breeder about when she plans on weaning the bunnies. Weaning at 7 weeks would be ok, 8 weeks would be even better. You absolutely don't want it weaned earlier than 6 weeks, 7 would be alot better though. If the breeder plans on weanning before 6 weeks, ask if they could be weaned later than that. 

I bet you're pretty excited! It's so fun to get a new baby  Good luck!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 14, 2012)

The breeder said she doesn't give anyone babies under 8 weeks old. And I'm very excited! I absolutely LOVE hotots and I can't believe I found a breeder within 20 minutes of me!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 15, 2012)

They are very cute parents, from what we can see!  Keep us updated, I love seeing pics!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 17, 2012)

The breeder is going to send me weekly updates. Here's this week's update:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness cuteness overload!


----------



## JBun (Dec 18, 2012)

Look at the cute little ears on that one baby! Just wait one more week, you are going to die at how cute they are when they start getting all fluffy


----------



## coxbrea151 (Dec 18, 2012)

Awww. So cute. Hopefully their good quaility though... You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 18, 2012)

adorable! I love the ears on both of those babies! I wish we got more polish ears like that LOL


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 22, 2012)

More kit pictures! They're so FLUFFY!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't handle the extreme cuteness.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in love :love:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 24, 2012)

Dwarf Hotots are the most amazingly cute little bunnies :love:


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Jan 3, 2013)

More pictures!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww! Those bunns are sooo sweet! Does the breeder know their sex yet?


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Jan 4, 2013)

Not yet, I think she's finding out soon though


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 5, 2013)

Adorable. Their heads are looking nice and so are their markings! She should be able to see sexes soon I can usually tell by 2-3 wks old.


----------



## JBun (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol, the bigger one looks like he has a moustache. I'm really liking the looks of the smaller one, but they are both cuties


----------

